# Basic Boy's Top Down Raglan Cardigan/Jacket for those who wanted the pattern



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I designed this basic cardy pattern because I found it difficult to find a free simple pattern for a size 6. It's so basic and simple that you could apply many different ideas to change the look of it. i.e. a nice boy style patterned finish.

For those of you who wanted to give my (free) pattern a try, (jmko, Lulu2, Laryan, CBratt), I've now written it out and it's here as a download.

*Just a reminder again,* apart from the size 6 (pictured) I have not test knitted any of the other sizes. Please pass on any errors you may find so I can correct the pattern before I put it on Ravelry. Thank you.

Pattern is below last picture.

Leanna x


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for the kind donation of this lovely pattern.


----------



## oumapam (May 11, 2015)

Thank you sew much for this pattern. I love it.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

This looks like a lovely pattern. I plan to try it very soon. Thanks so much for sharing it with al of us.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Love the pattern and the wool!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern it is so nice of you.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern, it will be my "go to" one when I want to knit something for my grandson.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Will try and post a picture of my efforts!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice of you, thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you- such a lovely pattern!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW, thank you. I think I can do this.


----------



## eileenmp (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. I will try it.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very kind of you. Thanks.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Very kind of you.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern Leanna I love your cardigan


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you ...I will be using this pattern many times as the sizes are a large range . Love your colour scheme


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you dear lady! It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful pattern ,thank you so much.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your response to the pattern. I hope it works out for you all. Either way, please let me know and if you make a garment from the pattern please post a picture. i'd love to then get your permission to use it when I post on Ravelry.

Leanna x


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Many thanks for sharing this lovely versatile pattern. I'm sure it will be used by many knitters.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

thanks for sharing it looks lovely


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thank you so much .MIL is very petite 73 year old who loves a raglan sleeve,problem is she wears child size 8 or 10 depending on the make.She has always wanted a nice plain white sweater.Will make a couple for her in white(one being cleaned still has one to wear). Have a feeling her fav. colors pinks and purples may be requested next. :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you for your pattern!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, love the design. you did a great job and also love the yarn you used.


----------



## mumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you kindly...


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Job well done. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I will be trying it out as soon as I have my 2 WIP finished.


----------



## cjstetso (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks so very much, I have been looking for just this type of pattern to make for my 3 great grandkids. Cannot believe I finally found it.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing your talents.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

linpeters said:


> Thank you so much .MIL is very petite 73 year old who loves a raglan sleeve,problem is she wears child size 8 or 10 depending on the make.She has always wanted a nice plain white sweater.Will make a couple for her in white(one being cleaned still has one to wear). Have a feeling her fav. colors pinks and purples may be requested next. :thumbup:


Good luck with it. Hope it works out for you.

Aww thanks everyone, too much praise, please try it first, I'm nervous now. I'm not a designer, just needed something simple like this which lends itself to other ideas and thoughts.

Good luck everyone, can't wait to see if you find it ok and if it works out.

Leanna x :thumbup:


----------



## gramagnes10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. I have 4 great grandchildren, so it will get used a lot. Agnes from Vermont


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Can't wait to try it. I will try size 4 for my granddaughter. Will probably do a lace pattern for the front. Thanks again


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks you!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. Can't wait to try it. I will try size 4 for my granddaughter. Will probably do a lace pattern for the front. Thanks again


Yes a great idea, this is what I envisioned when I designed it. It should lend itself to many variations.

I want to make another for my grandson, with a plain yoke, then once arms and body are divided, do a few garter stitch rows after the armholes and then find a nice boyish pattern for the body.

Can't wait to see the finished cardys.

Leanna x


----------



## Aliciabell (Apr 25, 2015)

TY so much for the pattern. I just love it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

What weight of yarn did you use when knitting your sweater? thanks!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Very generous of you to share your pattern .


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

How kind of you to write out and share your pattern for this lovely sweater!
Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for you're beautiful pattern


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

It is important to always have a "go to " basic pattern. Thank you.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you very much, it's a lovely pattern.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern, very kind of you, and I love the way you have kept the colours for the different sizes.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So nice of you to share your pattern. I will give it a try as well.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

leannab said:


> I designed this basic cardy pattern because I found it difficult to find a free simple pattern for a size 6. It's so basic and simple that you could apply many different ideas to change the look of it. i.e. a nice boy style patterned finish.
> 
> For those of you who wanted to give my (free) pattern a try, (jmko, Lulu2, Laryan, CBratt), I've now written it out and it's here as a download.
> 
> ...


...............................................................
Thank you for being so gracious to us with this lovely pattern. I am going to knit it out of some natural white I have for our new baby. I will knit him a matching hat as well. Hugs!!!! Sheri


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. Such a lovely simple design.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you SO much for this pattern! It is exactly what I was recently looking for (top down boy's cardigan, raglan sleeves, DK weight yarn I had in my stash)but couldn't find exactly what I wanted. Soooo, I started a bottom up pattern and have been VERY unhappy with everything about the pattern and manner of construction. You have probably "hit" on something many people will like. Good luck to you on Ravelry and anywhere else you will be marketing your pattern!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

How kind of you to do this! Thank you so very much!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great basic pattern! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern...


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> What weight of yarn did you use when knitting your sweater? thanks!


It's what we call 8 ply in Australia but a DK or I believe sport weight is good too. Use what you would normally use to go with the size of needles.

Good Luck!!

Leanna x


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Was looking for a top down for my GS and think this is it!! 
Just a bit confused by chest measurements. Are those sizes Toddler or child, and is size 4 measurement 58 cm?


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It looks like a very good pattern. I will have to make one for my grandsons and granddaughter.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

marchar said:


> Thanks for the pattern. Was looking for a top down for my GS and think this is it!!
> Just a bit confused by chest measurements. Are those sizes Toddler or child, and is size 4 measurement 58 cm?


Chest for size 4 is 23 inches if that helps. In inches:
Size 2 21"
Size 4 23"
Size 6 25"
Size 8 26.5"
Size 10 28"
Size 12 30"

They're all child measurements.

Leanna x


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

leannab said:


> It's what we call 8 ply in Australia but a DK or I believe sport weight is good too. Use what you would normally use to go with the size of needles.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Leanna x


Thanks Leanna--good to know--also if you could add that to the pattern--DKis pretty interchageable with Size 3 or sport here, and the dimensions in inches. Thanks so much!


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

kippyfure wrote:

Thanks Leanna--good to know--also if you could add that to the pattern--DKis pretty interchageable with Size 3 or sport here, and the dimensions in inches. Thanks so much!

If you look at the pattern, in the upper right hand side, it states Material(DK) and how many balls each size requires


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, this is most helpful.


leannab said:


> Chest for size 4 is 23 inches if that helps. In inches:
> Size 2 21"
> Size 4 23"
> Size 6 25"
> ...


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Thanks Leanna--good to know--also if you could add that to the pattern--DKis pretty interchageable with Size 3 or sport here, and the dimensions in inches. Thanks so much!


Ok will do. I usually do include this info but did it in such a hurry I forgot to put those measurements in.

Leanna x


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> I designed this basic cardy pattern because I found it difficult to find a free simple pattern for a size 6. It's so basic and simple that you could apply many different ideas to change the look of it. i.e. a nice boy style patterned finish.
> 
> For those of you who wanted to give my (free) pattern a try, (jmko, Lulu2, Laryan, CBratt), I've now written it out and it's here as a download.
> 
> ...


Thank-You! I searched online and was looking for a sweater similar to yours and couldn't find one I liked as much as yours. I will most certainly pass on any errors should I find one to you. And send you a pic of how the sweater turned out. Thanks a million! 😀


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I have just downloaded your pattern. What a fantastic lady you are using colour-coding throughout the directions, thus making it so much easier to follow. Hopefully in x months down the line you will see the result of my effort. Thanks so much.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> I have just downloaded your pattern. What a fantastic lady you are using colour-coding throughout the directions, thus making it so much easier to follow. Hopefully in x months down the line you will see the result of my effort. Thanks so much.


.................................................
When I download a pattern I do this as well, so was very happy to see someone else do it for me! When I decide to knit the pattern I also enlarge and make the sizes BOLD.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

knitkrit said:


> kippyfure wrote:
> 
> Thanks Leanna--good to know--also if you could add that to the pattern--DKis pretty interchageable with Size 3 or sport here, and the dimensions in inches. Thanks so much!
> 
> If you look at the pattern, in the upper right hand side, it states Material(DK) and how many balls each size requires


Hi everyone

Thank you all again. I have now re-written the pattern to include inches. This will assist many of you.

Download below.

Leanna x


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

leannab said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all again. I have now re-written the pattern to include inches. This will assist many of you.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all again. I have now re-written the pattern to include inches. This will assist many of you.
> 
> ...


Thank-You! :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I have searched for a pattern in this size range and they are hard to find.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Leanna,
Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. It is really hard to find a classic cardi top down pattern for children. I can see I will use it many times over in the future.
Hugs Helen


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you- this is such a nice easy knit, and looks lovely


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Many thanks for sharing. Yes, basic patterns are the best..they can be customised to suit one's taste.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for this pattern..it has come just at the right time for me!
I think you were the designer of another basic pattern for a simple cardigan in a few different sizes..the way you colour highlight the different sizes makes following the pattern so much easier.
By the way..I use your other pattern quite a bit for charity knitting...it is a great pattern.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

myroxi said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern..it has come just at the right time for me!
> I think you were the designer of another basic pattern for a simple cardigan in a few different sizes..the way you colour highlight the different sizes makes following the pattern so much easier.
> By the way..I use your other pattern quite a bit for charity knitting...it is a great pattern.


Well thank you, hope you find no errors!

Leanna x


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Needle size says 3.5 and 4.0 mm, US 4 & 5

Looked up and it said 4.0 mm is US 6

A bit confused


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

marchar said:


> Needle size says 3.5 and 4.0 mm, US 4 & 5
> 
> Looked up and it said 4.0 mm is US 6
> 
> A bit confused


Sorry, I think you're right, yes it should be US 4 & 6. Not familiar with US needle sizes, just an oversight. I will correct the original pattern.

Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I just got some yarn I ordered , and can't wait to start knitting. Thank you again!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful jersey, love the wool and the pattern, thank you for sharing


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! It is a great pattern!


----------



## beahope (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,
Is the pattern used with variegated yarn. It's a simple sweater and I got one from "All My Children". A similar cardigan with a solid back with the colors in the front. The sleeves are also in solid color as well. Think I will add another one to my work in progress. Right now, I'm making a sweater for my great granddaughter who was just born this year. By the time she get's it, the sweater will fit her. Bea


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

beahope said:


> Hi,
> Is the pattern used with variegated yarn. It's a simple sweater and I got one from "All My Children". A similar cardigan with a solid back with the colors in the front. The sleeves are also in solid color as well. Think I will add another one to my work in progress. Right now, I'm making a sweater for my great granddaughter who was just born this year. By the time she get's it, the sweater will fit her. Bea


Hi Bea, I did the jacket in stripes of solid colour and variegated yarn.

Leanna x


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for this. It is difficult to find a pattern for those larger sizes. This will work fine for me. Lovely work on yours.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> Thank you for this. It is difficult to find a pattern for those larger sizes. This will work fine for me. Lovely work on yours.


I'm glad. Remember this hasn't been test knitted so proceed with caution LOL!!

If you make it and find any errors, I would be grateful if you could let me know.

Leanna x


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You are a kind soul and I thank you!


----------



## GombertS (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you will definitely try it.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks so very much, lovely work. Love the color choice. Thanks for sharing the photo and pattern. Very appreciative.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Finished one with leftovers I had! Thank you so much for the cute pattern!!! Need to put a zipper in it and it's not blocked! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> Finished one with leftovers I had! Thank you so much for the cute pattern!!! Need to put a zipper in it and it's not blocked! Hugs!!! Sheri


Wow! That looks wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow! That looks wonderful! :thumbup:


................................
Thank you!!!! It was fun to knit! I used some leftover Bernat Baby Jac, DK weight, knew I had enough to get most of the yoke done which prettied it up LOL The white is just DK Baby Soft I believe the name of it is. Hugs!! Sheri


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> Finished one with leftovers I had! Thank you so much for the cute pattern!!! Need to put a zipper in it and it's not blocked! Hugs!!! Sheri


Beautiful job, so proud of you to have taken the chance on an untested pattern, thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

leannab said:


> Beautiful job, so proud of you to have taken the chance on an untested pattern, thank you.
> 
> Leanna x


..............
Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern! I'll be knitting more I know!
Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> ..............
> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern! I'll be knitting more I know!
> Hugs!!! Sheri


Thank you Sheri, I've got a couple more patterns that haven't been tested. One is a crossover Ballet Shrug with cables down the front and the other is a short Sleeves cardy with ruffles (i.e. scarf yarn ruffles) on the sleeve. Will post the latter soon. All free.

Leanna x


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

leannab said:


> Thank you Sheri, I've got a couple more patterns that haven't been tested. One is a crossover Ballet Shrug with cables down the front and the other is a short Sleeves cardy with ruffles (i.e. scarf yarn ruffles) on the sleeve. Will post the latter soon. All free.
> 
> Leanna x


..................................
I'll watch for them Leanna and I do have little ones I like to knit for. One is 6 years old and another is 7 years old so sounds good!!!! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much! This is exactly what I have been looking for. There is a dire paucity of boy patterns online. I wonder why this is?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> Thank you so much! This is exactly what I have been looking for. There is a dire paucity of boy patterns online. I wonder why this is?


Hope you find it OK. Have had a couple of people knit it now so hoping there are no errors.

Leanna x


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the color choice, and the buttons match perfectly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks very much, love the pattern. Great job, nice color choice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> Thanks very much, love the pattern. Great job, nice color choice. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you everyone.

Leanna x


----------



## beahope (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,
Great work. Looks like a pattern from "All My Children" using ombre yarn. Same fronts. Got the yarn and the book. Just need to find the needles.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your designs.
Hope it is not a silly question , but when the size is 6 what age does it suite?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Evataz said:


> Thank you for sharing your designs.
> Hope it is not a silly question , but when the size is 6 what age does it suite?


Size 6 would be a size for an average 6 year old based on the chest size. Of course it's always best to get a chest measurement before starting your project as children vary so much. My 4 year old Grandson wears size 7 TShirts, he's very tall.

Leanna x


----------



## sewfiner (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love the way you identify the sizes with colors. what a unique idea. Makes it easier to follow.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

sewfiner said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I love the way you identify the sizes with colors. what a unique idea. Makes it easier to follow.


Thank you. Yes I agree that patterns with bold or colours are easier to follow. Good Luck if you decide to make it.

Leanna x


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

